# i'm on Decal Girl!!!!



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

Finally got some designs onto decal girl's website!!!

Have a look: http://www.decalgirl.com/gallery.view/Brian-Barker-Design


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome love the purple swirls and the samurai, great work...


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Congratulations!!I am glad that it worked out for you.And your designs are just beautiful. I am sure we will seemany of them around the boards


----------



## grjag (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow!  Love the purple swirls!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations, Brian!  They are wonderful!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Brian!  Ring of Gold is HOT!


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks all! I am just so excited to get in the artist's section!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations!  I really like the feathered pen design - it is beautiful.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Huge Congratulations, Brian.  I'm so happy for you.
deb


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Congratulations Brian!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

WoooHoooo! Loving samurai and which way a lot. They're all great. So glad you finally got on DG site. I will be ordering one soon-maybe this weekend if I can decide which one...


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful! I may have to get one in the ring of gold design. I love the colors!


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey- very cool -- thanks dude.

            - Tbb


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

VERY cool!  Congrats!!  Feathered pen is my fave, but I like them all.

Will your designs eventually appear on the device-specific pages?  (i.e., will there be a way to see how they will look with the appropriate cutouts for a K2?)


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

dpinmd said:


> VERY cool! Congrats!! Feathered pen is my fave, but I like them all.
> 
> Will your designs eventually appear on the device-specific pages? (i.e., will there be a way to see how they will look with the appropriate cutouts for a K2?)


I am pretty sure they will be eventually, but in the meantime, here are a couple of images I made myself which should give a decent idea on how they would look:


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Love Purple Swirl and Ring of Gold! Awesome work! Congratulations!


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

Just got this from Decal Girl:

We will be uploading the ones you approved soon - hopefully today or tomorrow.  Then more will follow in the next week.  To launch we do the iphone, Laptop and blackberry then grow into the other devices.  I will have these designs on the kindle by the weekend.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

There was a little blurb about you today on their facebook page.


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

Reyn said:


> There was a little blurb about you today on their facebook page.


COOL!!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations, Brian; I know you've been waiting, i'm sure it was well worth it; that's awesome you're one of their artists now! Good work!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

How exciting will it be one day you're walking through a park or a shopping center and you see someone talking on their Blackberry and it has your skin design?  That would be so awesome.  You'd have to get a picture.  
deb


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kindle previews now upon Decal Girl!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Brian8205 said:


> Kindle previews now upon Decal Girl!


Cool! Your designs are so much fun.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats Brian! Any chance you'll be able to provide screensavers for those skins here on the boards?


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

911jason said:


> Congrats Brian! Any chance you'll be able to provide screensavers for those skins here on the boards?


Absolutely! I'll post to this thread with the screens.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh that is so cool! Our very own artist here at KB. Kick ass!

Congrats Brian!!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

FYI, here's a KB link to Brian's page on DecalGirl. Congratulations, Brian!

> http://www.decalgirl.com/gallery.view/Brian-Barker-Design


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh I love your feathered pen and your which way!!! Gorgeous!!!!  You do great work, and congrats on getting on Decal girl!


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you all! It is very humbling to get all these great comments and to know that someone actually likes my work.

More designs are coming, so stay tuned!  In the meantime, here are some previews...


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats Brian! So happy to see you designs on decalgirl, hope they sell tons of them!!!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Brian, simply awesome, some of my favs already.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Brian8205 said:


> Thank you all! It is very humbling to get all these great comments and to know that someone actually likes my work.
> 
> More designs are coming, so stay tuned!  In the meantime, here are some previews...


love them all


----------

